# Créer un compte pour utiliser ichat.



## Apca (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai essayer ichat. Mais il faut créer un compte. Avez-vous une addresse ou je peut m'inscrire et est-ce qu ichat + l'inscription,... tous est gratos ?   

Mici


----------



## Mac'ool (7 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est le ichat d'aol en effet l'inscription se fait via le logiciel et elle est gratuite.
  Bon chat !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux t'inscrire via aim : aim.com
ou en créant un compte de test .mac www.mac.com

Tout est gratuit biensur


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2004)

Ah, mici

Donc je voulais m'inscrire à aim alors car j'ai pas envie de payer .mac. mais y a pas de lien en Francais? Sinon, tampis, je vais sur le .com


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

T'as pas du chercher beaucoup... un ptit coup de GOOGLE France > aim et voilà.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mici
> 
> Donc je voulais m'inscrire à aim alors car j'ai pas envie de payer .mac. mais y a pas de lien en Francais? Sinon, tampis, je vais sur le .com



Un compte crée sur aim.com marche partout mais un site en francais existe, aol.fr  :rateau: 
En utilisant un compte d'essai .mac, c'est gratuit et l'adresse que tu utiliseras pour ichat ne sera pas supprimé apres la période d'essai


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci jaipatoukompri !

Donc je ne doit rien télécharger, juste m'inscrire et utiliser ichat alors ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci jaipatoukompri !
> 
> Donc je ne doit rien télécharger, juste m'inscrire et utiliser ichat alors ?


exact


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je vais m'inscrire, et essayer de trouver quelqu'un avec une wec cam pour voire ce que ca donne. Encore merci pour votre rapidité ! (Comme d'hab. ) !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais m'inscrire, et essayer de trouver quelqu'un avec une wec cam pour voire ce que ca donne. Encore merci pour votre rapidité ! (Comme d'hab. ) !



Derien mais je suis vert, jptk était plus rapide pour le site fr  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (8 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du chercher beaucoup... un ptit coup de GOOGLE France > aim et voilà.



Et pour les utilisateur de Windobe, il peuvent aller sur la même page et s'inscrire de la même façon que moi ? Et si j'utilise une Isight avec eux j'avais cru comprendre qu'il y a de la vidéo et pas de son ?  :mouais: 
Sinon, la qualité vidéo est aussi bonne que sur mac ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les utilisateur de Windobe, il peuvent aller sur la même page et s'inscrire de la même façon que moi ?




Tout à fait !
Pour la suite je ne sais pas exactement, d'autres vont de repondre


----------

